# Announcing the Winners of the Drybag Steak Contest



## TulsaJeff (Jan 19, 2011)

Drumroll.....

It is my pleasure to be able to announce the winners of the Drybag Steak contest that we hosted in December 2010. The following 5 members were chosen per their participation in that contest and will receive a Drybag Steak Starter Kit:

*SmokerMark*

*Squirrel*

*TheBarbeQueen*

*BigSmoker 
*

*ukmatt*

If your name is listed above, please send me your shipping address via PM so I can forward that to Drybag Steak and they can get your starter kits shipped out to you.

Please help me in congratulating these members.

I look forward to seeing their reviews of the product once they have had a chance to use them..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2011)

Great job Ladies & Gents !

We'll be waiting for the product reviews.

Bear


----------



## rrpil (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats to all of you!  Hope to see you over on the DrybagSteak forum where we exchange ideas, hints, pictures and more! And a big tip of the hat to Thea for making the contest possible!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh well bummer but congrats to the winners. Wait a minute I thought that wasn't any lossers anymore. We all are winners if you got to see the recipes


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats to the winners and I look forward to hearing how well they work


----------



## rdknb (Jan 19, 2011)

congrats to all winners and I too am looking forward to seeing how they work


----------



## finney (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## plj (Jan 19, 2011)

dang, I'm a loser again!

OK winners, I wanna see qview, because I really want to give these a try, so I want to know how they work before I buy some!

shoot, where'r my manners - Congrats winners!  And Jeff: excellent contest, well done and thank you.


----------



## bassman (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners!  All well deserved.


----------



## smokermark (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow! Thank you Jeff and RRPIL. Send along my appreciation to Thea as well. There are so many great steak recipes that were included in the Smoking Meat Forums contest...I am surprised and grateful to have had the opportunity to participate.

I'll definitely be putting DryBag to use immediately and of coarse post a "review". We have a local provider here that sells the upper end of choice beef so I'm anxious to get started. There doesn't seem nearly as many restaurants or suppliers, at least locally, that dry age meat or make it as available as it used to be.

Congratulations to Squirrel, The BarbeQueen, Big Smoker and ukmatt as well!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There's really nothing that compares to the buttery, rich flavor of a good dry-aged steak. This system is a great, convenient alternative IMO. A few months ago I had contacted DryBag and was on my list of things that I wanted to use. I've heard lots of positive things about the excellent results people have using this method.

Thanks

-m.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 19, 2011)

congrats to all.everything looked fantastic


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations Ladies, Gent, and Misc Small Furry Animals....


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats to all of you especially to two if my favorite ladies


----------



## chefrob (Jan 20, 2011)

nice job and congrats!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations and thoroughly enjoy the exciting flavors and textures of your dry-aging experiences!


----------



## ukmatt (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks so much for the good news... I can't wait to start dry aging... I will be sure to post about our experience here.

Congratulations to the other winners and to the other participants - all the recipes looked fantastic.

UKMatt


----------



## shooter1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very cool, congrats to all 5 of you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't wait to see what you guys do with them.


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats to all.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 20, 2011)

Fantastic Job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squirrel (Jan 20, 2011)

WooHoo! That made my day! I have been waiting patiently and hoping I would get one of these. I absolutely can't wait to try this out. With my computer in the shop (get it back Monday!) I'll have all weekend to come up with some creative stuff. Congrats to everyone who won and to all those who entered fantastic recipes!

Thanks to those who made it possible for this contest to happen (hugs to Thea!). I hope Jeff can continue with the great contests!

And NO I will NOT be dry aging any Squirrel hiney (the PRIME cut) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . Maybe I can get a certain delivery guy to be my guinea pig. Just a thought.


----------



## redneck69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent work, folks!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW! was I ever surprised! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks to Jeff, Thea, RRPIL for a fun contest, and to everyone for sharing their recipes.  I'm really excited to try this out on my next rib roast!   Can't wait to feed the family and friends - this is so cool!!  & Thanks to SMF, for being such a fun, supportive place to hang out!   Cheers!!!!


----------



## smkerjim (Jan 25, 2011)

RRPIL- where is the drybag link?? Just getting into the ageing steak deal and need some direction. Thanks,  Smkerjim....


----------



## rrpil (Jan 26, 2011)

Smkerjim said:


> RRPIL- where is the drybag link?? Just getting into the ageing steak deal and need some direction. Thanks,  Smkerjim....


Here you go! http://www.drybagsteak.com/


----------

